# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Algemeen >  steken in borstkas en rug

## myrthe123

hallo..

Ik heb al een hele lange tijd last van een probleem en ik dacht ik moet toch maar eens uitvinden wat het is. Ik heb telkens steken in mijn borstkas. Dit straalt ook door naar mijn rug en schouderbladen. De steken houden meestal na een tijdje weer op. Meestal heb ik ook een erg misselijk gevoel erbij.. Soms krijg ik in mn onderarmen een heel krampachtig gevoel, ik kan het niet echt beschrijven  :Frown:  Verder heb ik soms ook uit het niets een versnelde (erg hoog voor tijdens een rustmoment) hartslag en erge buikpijn..

Ik weet dat dit nu misschien wel erg zeurderig lijkt, maar ik heb alle klachten even op een rijtje gezet  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Ik ben al eens naar de dokter en het ziekenhuis geweest voor de buikklachten, maar die konden me niet verder helpen..

Ik heb ook astma dus ik dacht misschien ligt het daaraan  :Confused: 

Iemand een idee wat het kan zijn?

----------

